# Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not much to say about this cigar that hasn't been said here already. Flavor was nice with some sweet and spicy notes getting stronger toward the en...

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Not bad


----------

